# Mirroring question

## audiodef

If I want to mirror a site, does something have to be set up on the server of the site I want to mirror, or can I just do it from my own Gentoo server?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

audiodef,

It depends how you want to miror.

Its kinder if the site cooperates by providing rsysnc to support mirroring but it doesn't have to.

wget can fetch whole sites and needs no cooperation form the site.

It would be a bit anti-social to run wget in a cron job to keep your mirror up to date. If the site owner every reads logs, you would be noticed.

One hit like that, they might be flattered. Its only a matter of time until you get dropped.

Talk to the site admin first.

----------

## audiodef

Thanks, Neddy. 

I like the admins of the site in question a lot - but they tend to shun all help. Not rudely. They just smile and nod and keep doing what they're doing (not always in the best possible way). I doubt they would ban me if I wget-mirrored their site, though. I'll think about it some more. 

Actually, it might be more complicated than that, since the main part of this site is a phpbb forum.

----------

